# ibanez rga 7 at NAMM



## chest rockwell (Dec 16, 2005)

if you want to see this guitar in person it will be on display at the NAMM show. ibanez wants to put it up to see if there is any interest. if the guitar gets enough attention , they may make a similar production model. i urge anyone attending the show to go to the ibanez booth, and cause a scene, demanding that they make a new model seven string!!
thanks
buz


----------



## bizkit666 (Dec 16, 2005)

everyone that lives anywhere remotley near the NAMM show go and make a fuss about that guitar!! force ibanez to make kopius amounts of the guitar!

please!


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 16, 2005)

Holy fuck! We all need to rally on this..


----------



## Shannon (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, Buz. 
Will you be there? 

I may end up going to NAMM this year (if I can scrape up the cash). A friend of mine is hooking me up with a pass.

Let's just hope that IF they do make one, they make it available in the American market and not just in Japan.


----------



## 4nkam (Dec 16, 2005)

That's pretty sweet 

MJ


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 16, 2005)

Where the hell is NAMM held anyways?


----------



## darren (Dec 16, 2005)

http://namm.com/

January NAMM is always in Anaheim, and the summer show rotates.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 16, 2005)

God damn, I want one like you wouldn't believe...though maybe with passive pickups as an option as well. Though if they kept the EMGs, they'd give Schecter and ESP a fight for business


----------



## jski7 (Dec 16, 2005)

chest rockwell said:


> if you want to see this guitar in person it will be on display at the NAMM show. ibanez wants to put it up to see if there is any interest. if the guitar gets enough attention , they may make a similar production model. i urge anyone attending the show to go to the ibanez booth, and cause a scene, demanding that they make a new model seven string!!
> thanks
> buz


Well , since you're an endorser , you could just tell the powers that be that we'll all take one (either that , or tell 'em to start making the S7s again)  ! Sadly though , I feel it'll have more to do with how the dealers respond  . I had thought that we might see an RGA7 sooner or later , as it just seemed logical . And now it looks like it (hopefully) may happen . Fucking A'  !

Oh , and I'll take it the same as your's - sharktooth inlays , trans. top , EMGs . That would be BADASS .


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2005)

It's missing a tone knob.


----------



## FoxMustang (Dec 16, 2005)

That thing is hot


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2005)

omfg, i want one.... i love carved tops.


----------



## Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

Nik said:


> It's missing a tone knob.


good eye!


everytime i look at it, my eyes get all dreamy-lost in that quilted top


----------



## nyck (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome! Ibanez will prolly add a tone knob.


----------



## tongueofcolicab (Dec 16, 2005)

is that an edge pro in it?


----------



## nyck (Dec 16, 2005)

tongueofcolicab said:


> is that an edge pro in it?


 looks like it.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 16, 2005)

FoxMustang said:


> That thing is hot



Thanks, Paris.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice guitar, Buz.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 16, 2005)

neck through!

Time to email bomb Bensalem?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 16, 2005)

chest rockwell said:


>


^Instant chubby!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Dec 16, 2005)

And they wouldn't even have to pretend they know how to bookmatch tops on this one!  

I would by 31 of these. As already mentioned, they also need an option without the EMGs, though.


----------



## Chunkosaurus (Dec 17, 2005)

I know it is just a coinsidence but doesn't that look pretty similar to Shannon's Agile 7?


----------



## CL7 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd love some EMG-HZ's on this thing as an alternative.


----------



## nyck (Dec 17, 2005)

ecalcagnino said:


> And they wouldn't even have to pretend they know how to bookmatch tops on this one!
> 
> I would by 31 of these. As already mentioned, they also need an option without the EMGs, though.


 It took me a few reads to get that. Funny!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, too bad I'm on the exact opposite side of the US...damn.


----------



## dav2321 (Dec 17, 2005)

A natural finish hardtail would do it for me (like their 6-string version).


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2005)

Chunkosaurus said:


> I know it is just a coinsidence but doesn't that look pretty similar to Shannon's Agile 7?



Yes it does (although now the Agile belongs to Drache713). The Agile body style is very similiar RGA 6-strings I've played. However, Buz's guitar is a neck-through whereas the Agile & production model RGAs are bolt-on.


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in Japan now, so NAMM is basically an impossibility. Although, I will say that I would buy that guitar (if it had a tone knob. I can't survive without my tone knob). I've never had a guitar with EMGs before, but I'd love to have one, especially since a lot of my favorite bands' guitarists use EMGs.

Very very nice guitar. I'd love to see that turned into a production model.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, EMGs or passives, I don't really care, I still want one  I just think if they had one model with EMGs at a price that competes with Schecter's 7-strings, it could save Ibanez's 7-string line completely. 

And then make one with DiMarzios or something as well


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2005)

Gorgeous guitar. Add a tone knob and passives, and I'd be all over that thing.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Dec 17, 2005)

That is one sweet guitar.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 17, 2005)

What about a RGT-7, I'd go for that. The RGT is pretty sweet, especially for the price.


----------



## nikt (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't care for buying RGA7 unless it will be a neck thru model like the custom shop that Buz have got.

I'm a total Ibanez 7 string freak but if the will be producing still only the RG shaped guitars wit flat tops and only bolt ons, I will have to swith to ESP SC.

more designes on 7string gentelmens from Ibanez please


----------



## Donnie (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice. If they actually produce that, I might actually get an Ibanez again.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 18, 2005)

It would be nice to see that in Trans Black..


----------



## CL7 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> It would be nice to see that in Trans Black..



Agreed.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 18, 2005)

man, i love that guitar exactly the way it is. only thing i might do (if it already isn't this way) is solder a capacitor to ground on the neck pickup.

i love the top, the color, the thinner body, the fact that there are twenty-four frets, the neck-through (or is it a set-neck? pic's of the back side?), the binding, inlays, emg's, etc.

seriously- if you ever want to sell that thing, let me know? k?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy shit!!!  I almost crap in my pants!! Looks like someone has read my mind and built my dream guitar. I'll buy one for each color available!!!!  I don't use the tone knob, so fuck it, but I've heard that EMGs have a tone pot that reacts very different than normal pots.

Oh, The Dark Wolf, EMG freak, we need your help!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 18, 2005)

Emperoff said:


> Oh, The Dark Wolf, EMG freak, we need your help!!


Huh?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2005)

Emperoff said:


> I've heard that EMGs have a tone pot that reacts very different than normal pots.



Eeeehh.. sorry, I'm too excited lol


----------



## Jesse (Dec 18, 2005)

IM gonna have sex with some nu-metal fag and steal his skin (like on Silence of the Lambs) and sneak in just so I can cause a scene


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2005)

The guitar it's absolutely amazing, but I don't like the neck stripe in the front of the body, it kinda ruins the gorgeous quilted top... Otherwise it rocks!!!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> IM gonna kill soime nu-metal fag and steal his skin (like on Silence of the Lambs) and sneak in just so I can cause a scene


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2006)

There's the pic of it , I got it from a guy on the SD forum but didn't want to kill his bandwidth so I appropriated it.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 22, 2006)

That looks nice.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 22, 2006)

wow.... damn that is hot


----------



## David (Jan 22, 2006)

looks like they added the curved side for your picking arm, me likes... still missing a tone knob though...


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like Rich's picture from IbanezRules.com


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Looks like Rich's picture from IbanezRules.com



That's because that's what it is 

The only thing I'm absolutely digging about this guitar is the rounded RG body. I might actually mod my RG1527 like that several years from now when the body accumulates some wear


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 22, 2006)

... i... need... new... pants.....


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

That guitar is F/¤&#ing NICE! Although, since it's got EMG's, I think I'd prefer it with a tone knob, for added versatility.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 22, 2006)

If Ibanez produced that, even in a Korean version, I'd probably buy one.


----------



## eviltoaster (Jan 22, 2006)

mhmh i wanted to buy a used universe tomorrow


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2006)

So, what are the chances of something close to this actually becoming a production model?


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> So, what are the chances of something close to this actually becoming a production model?



Probably slim. Trust me, I like it at least as much as you do, but chances are slim... They're too busy promoting big-mouth air-head nu-metal idiots of "guitarists".


----------



## DecrepitMortality (Jan 22, 2006)

I think we should send an email to Ibanez with all of our signatures and a picture of that guitar with comments on it next to our names. Ill start the thread and write up the email if you guys wanna do it. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2006)

DecrepitMortality said:


> I think we should send an email to Ibanez with all of our signatures and a picture of that guitar with comments on it next to our names. Ill start the thread and write up the email if you guys wanna do it. Tell me what you think!



We would probably need at least 5,000 signatures to move them.



Roland777 said:


> Probably slim. Trust me, I like it at least as much as you do, but chances are slim... They're too busy promoting big-mouth air-head nu-metal idiots of "guitarists".



I thought "nu-metal" was pretty much over.

Nowadays it's all about the "uprise of underground music" and getting that "vintage" sound by playing a les paul through a Marshall. 

Man, trends sure are dumb aren't they?


----------



## DecrepitMortality (Jan 23, 2006)

well who cares lets try it anyway cant hurt right?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 23, 2006)

anyone else notice the guy's expression in the reflection on the glass?

i still think it's cool as hell


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> So, what are the chances of something close to this actually becoming a production model?



If you hold your breath waiting, we'll need an oxygen tank and a paramedic.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 23, 2006)

Damn... If it does become a production model...

I believe I will be divorced if I buy another high end guitar this year.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2006)

That's the only Ibanez at NAMM that instrests me at all. I don't know if it's got an ebony board, but it is what they should be making. Bound sharkie fretboards  Ibanez fell flat on it's face this year, not even close to interesting.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2006)

I love everything about that guitar except the inlays.

If they made an RGA7 with H-S-H passive pickups and simple inlays (offset dots for example) I'd be all over it.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> I love everything about that guitar except the inlays.
> 
> If they made an RGA7 with H-S-H passive pickups and simple inlays (offset dots for example) I'd be all over it.



BLASHPHEMY! He does not like the shark tooth!

I'm just messin with ya.


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> BLASHPHEMY! He does not like the shark tooth!



Maybe because they're just a crappy looking ripoff of another company's inlay.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2006)

Who had the 'tooth before Ibby did?


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2006)

No one had the "sharktooth" before Ibby, but I know a manufacturer who makes a "sharkfin" that looks pretty similar.


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah...seriously...I mean, if this thing is considered an "LACS" model, You'd have thought they would do something different than the same old sharktoofus, but I don't find them all that offensive. 

That aside, I love the guitar. I'd like to see a trans black...


----------



## Kevan (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice, but Ibanez did an 'arched top' RG back in 1997: J-Custom RG-ARCH. 
It's not a 7, but I still love mine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> No one had the "sharktooth" before Ibby, but I know a manufacturer who makes a "sharkfin" that looks pretty similar.



Yeah, but that company's doesnt look nearly as good ;D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2006)

SevenatoR said:


> Yeah...seriously...I mean, if this thing is considered an "LACS" model, You'd have thought they would do something different than the same old sharktoofus, but I don't find them all that offensive.
> 
> That aside, I love the guitar. I'd like to see a trans black...


 
It's actually Buz McGrath from Unearth's guitar, so the Sharktooth's are there because he wanted them. I've wanted to see sharktooths on a 7 for ages, and now I have. I say bring them on!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

It's still nice to have the option. Although, for me, I'm all about the EMG VMC- Variable Midrange Control. A semi-parametric mid control, that allows you to cut/boost a wide range of tone from something like 300Hz to 3KHz, +/-. A passive tone control, while something I defintely use personally, is very old technology.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> There's a reason why so many's artists custom shop guitars only have a volume. For one, not having a tone control actually improves the fidelity of your sound.



Well, actually, that's sort of a misonmer - you can have the same fidelity and still have a tone control if it's wired correctly. A lot of people - me included - think the PUs sound too shrill w/o the slight high-end roll-off a tone gives.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the really uber-low sounds I can get from my neck pickup with the tone rolled down. It's great for adding some low end for an effect running under one section of a song (i.e. adding a low fuzz under a bridge riff or something), and is great for other effects (especially with an Ebow).


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2006)

Awright, I've split this.

If anyone wants to continue the non-productive discussion:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5903

Otherwise, try and keep this on topic.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2006)

Any chance of just deleting the other one? Hah. Anyways yeah, an RGA7 production model such as Buz's would be rad.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

So how's about dem Bears?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 29, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> So how's about dem Bears?


 
DA BEARS RULZ!!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2006)

Im actually really surprised it took Ibanez this long to start making archtops, you would have thought it would have come up at some point before. I just hope if they do make an RGA7 that it's a japanese model and not made in Korea or DerkaDerkistan


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Im actually really surprised it took Ibanez this long to start making archtops, you would have thought it would have come up at some point before. I just hope if they do make an RGA7 that it's a japanese model and not made in Korea or DerkaDerkistan


No shit! It's nice they are, with the RGAs. Seems like _maybe_ they're leaning that way with Buz's custom one-off, and showing it at NAMM. Let's hope.


----------



## gojira (Jan 29, 2006)

A friend of mine - who is a bit crazy, has three of the origional rg arches with lopro trems -and I've got to say, that whilst I dont think I've seen a much sexier guitar - the subtle arch didn't feel like it was giving me the comfort that the arm rest on the standard rg shape does.

I tried one of the newer ones the other day - with the fixed bridge, and found the same thing - anyone else feel the same way - or am i just being a mong again?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

gojira said:


> A friend of mine - who is a bit crazy, has three of the origional rg arches with lopro trems -and I've got to say, that whilst I dont think I've seen a much sexier guitar - the subtle arch didn't feel like it was giving me the comfort that the arm rest on the standard rg shape does.
> 
> I tried one of the newer ones the other day - with the fixed bridge, and found the same thing - anyone else feel the same way - or am i just being a mong again?


I've yet to play an RG arch, but I had the same thought. The RG shape, while nice, is attractive, but a good arch generally is prettier, IMO. But the damn regular RG's are so friggin' comfortable. 

I could see the arch not being as pleasant as the arm rest on the flat-top RG. Maybe a custom arch with a deeper cut for the arm rest, perhaps?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've yet to play an RG arch, but I had the same thought. The RG shape, while nice, is attractive, but a good arch generally is prettier, IMO. But the damn regular RG's are so friggin' comfortable.
> 
> I could see the arch not being as pleasant as the arm rest on the flat-top RG. Maybe a custom arch with a deeper cut for the arm rest, perhaps?


 
I have to agree totally here. Whilst I haven't yet played an RGA I do own several RG's and an arch top Schecter. The RG's are more comfortable to play be quite a large margin. I'd still like to see an RGA7 though.

Hmm... Post 500. I might catch Drew up one day...


----------



## skattabrain (May 18, 2006)

add me to the waiting list for this.

it doesn't need to be a signature, it doesn't need the same look ... ibanez just needs to make a 7 string RGA. neck though is nice, but it would also be nice to make an affordable version ... RGT's are $$$ ... worth it ... but $$$.

is there an official petition going? ibanez needs to know there is interest.

like a poll ... where the options are ...

1 - i play ibanez and would want one of these
2 - i don't play ibanez and want one of these
3 - i play ibanez and do not want one of these
4 - i don't play ibanez and do not want one of these


----------



## Emperoff (May 18, 2006)

I guess anybody drools with this baby, Ibanez players or not


----------



## StevieHimself (May 18, 2006)

Damn give me that guitar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2006)

I'll sign the list! That thing's fuckin' sweet!!!!!


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> it doesn't need to be a signature, it doesn't need the same look ... ibanez just needs to make a 7 string RGA. neck though is nice, but it would also be nice to make an affordable version ... RGT's are $$$ ... worth it ... but $$$.
> 
> is there an official petition going? ibanez needs to know there is interest.



An online petition will get you nowhere, don't waste your time. 

Metalfiend, you did a bit over a grand in 4 months... there's hope yet.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2006)

How does one actually get into the NAMM shows? I heard it's not for the general public.


----------



## skattabrain (May 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> An online petition will get you nowhere, don't waste your time.



i work in online marketing ... let me tell you ... if i had a petition of a 1000 names on something we were stroingly thinking about ... i'd be stupid to not consider it ... Buz even says Ibanez wants to know there is interest. now if that gets nowhere with Ibanez, their R&D team needs to wake up and smell the schecters.

the RGA series might not have sold as planned (according to some), but half the stores i walk into don't even have them on the wall ... well, last year anyways.

hellraiser seems to be quite the buzzword at the moment.

here, have a look at this query from musicians friend ... sorted by selling popularity

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitar/navigation?page=1&N=100001+306241&Ns=P_Score|1

and more specifically for 7 strings ... you many have to resort using the switch above the results

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitar/navigation?N=100001+304275+4294966813&page=1


----------



## nyck (May 18, 2006)

My Interceptor has a RG shape with an arch top, but I think I prefer the conventional top.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

And I work in the real world.  

The problem with online petitions is there's really no reason that one guy can't "sign" the petition under 1,000 different names. More importantly, no matter what safeguards you put in place to prevent this from happening, there's no way to prevent the R&D guys in Ibanez from looking at an online petition and saying, "we can't prove that's just seven or eight unique people who really want something pretending to be a few thousand. Sorry, it's not worth our investment." 

You may work in online marketing, but there's a huge difference between online marketing, where you're advertizing towards a certian clientele based upon general browsing trends, and data gathering for the research and development branch of a large guitar company, where you're less concerned with things like the probability a given browser on a particular website may have an interest in such-and-such, and more concerned with the actual, concrete number of peices you can expect to turn over if you enter production, and how that profit margin compares to the cost of putting the model in question into production. You can't get that information from an online petition or questionaire - take a look at the Agile seven string development thread, and see how many people said "I'd buy one" as opposed to how many actual Agile owners we have or had on this board. 

In short, not only is the internet not the same as the real world, marketing isn't the same as research and development. An online petition will get ignored. If you want to start one, be my guest, but you're wasting your time - if a RGA7 comes into production (and my thoughts are there's at least a realistic possibility, especially now that Schecter's become a real threat to Ibanez in terms of market dominance, and Ibanez will shortly find themselves in need of either revitalizing their seven string line or making the decision to exit the market), it will have absolutely nothing to do with how many people "petition" them asking for one.


----------



## skattabrain (May 18, 2006)

hey drew whatever ... i'm just saying if plenty of people voice their opinions, and the showing off this guitar at shows goes over well, and ibanez sees that schecter is doign a good job moving hard tails ... maybe they will consider this.

i think the problem with buz's guitar is that the thing is over the top ... few will be able to afford the prestige nack + finish + neck through.

if they simply made a seven string RGA121 ... that would be good and it would sell ... that POS bridge they put on the RG hard tails needs upgrading.

... and your way off with what i do ... you're talking web design .... not managing the dollars, conversions, effectivess of a direct marketing response. i wish it was a simple as it was 5 years ago when i just did web design and cared about browser issues.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2006)

I just wish I could get one.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

I'm 98.6% sure the RGA121 IS prestige. At least, the RGA I played was. Either way, considering a 1527 is considered affordable at around $800 and rGA's seem to run a bit more than their RG counterparts, you're not going to see a RGA for much under a grand street, IMO. 

And no, I'm not talking web design. I'm talking placement and demographic survey. Point still stands, though, that neither web design nor marketing is R&D, and until we have a finished production run of RGA7's, we need more of the later and less of the former.


----------



## skattabrain (May 18, 2006)

of course the RGA is a prestige, sorry if that was how i came across.


Drew said:


> And no, I'm not talking web design. I'm talking placement and demographic survey. Point still stands, though, that neither web design nor marketing is R&D, and until we have a finished production run of RGA7's, we need more of the later and less of the former.



<rum influenced tangent>

metal is on the rebound ... mark my words ... and being heavier and more aggressive than the previous band is always prime. the modern 7 string shredders, not the steve via's ... the metal guys who kill, like Buz and Alexi (not a 7 string player) ... they are metal's saving grace in the next years. Extreme metal playing ... that's where it's going.

As a result, these 7 string players will influence more and more, and the range of the 7 will only continue to grow. ibanez needs to catch this wave ... the first 10 years they spent just trying to get people to buy in ... and Korn made them buy, not Via. I feel queer for saying that, but it's the truth.

</rum influenced tangent>

the 7 string was big news in 1990 ... since then ... eh, not so much. ibanez needs to drive the innovation.

drew, you must admit ... marketing affects your world ... we just hate to admit it ... especially in america. i do see your point as i myself view most of marketing as a huge, modern day evil. people are so dumb ... like sheep being led to a slaughter.

my point is ibanez has not been an innovator these past couple years. it's been rehash shit ... same old ... same old.

look at the 1527 ... c'mon! this is ibanez ... the company that waved the 7 string flag in the late 80's early 90's!!!

aside from piezos ... what have they done for the 7 string since 1999?

i just hope they don't pass the torch to the other brands. ibanez 7's have a heritage.

someone please give my resume to hoshino


----------



## zimbloth (May 19, 2006)

I don't agree Skattabrain. Even when 7-strings were at their highest point, it was still almost entirely made up of cheapos. There weren't many high-end production models. THe only ones I can think of other than the usual Ibanez suspects, was the Brian Moore 7-string, but even that was a korean... just expensive. Everything else were just customs or limited runs for special dealers. Yamaha did make those 7-string (AES-RS7) for Ryan Shuck of Orgy models that I thought were really cool, despite looking odd. That's all I can think of.

Unfortunately there's almost nothing in the $1000-1500 range. Everythings either cheap, or $1800+. Look at the Shadows Fall model Washburn makes. I'm sure its awesome, but who's going to want to spend $2500 on that? Not many, I'm sure that model will be discontinued in no time.


----------



## angryman (May 19, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I just wish I could get one.



Me too


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 19, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I just wish I could get one.


 
And me.



Drew said:


> Metalfiend, you did a bit over a grand in 4 months... there's hope yet.


 
I'm doing my best. I'd have more chance if the mods had automerge too, you have an unfair advantage!


----------



## skattabrain (May 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I don't agree Skattabrain. Even when 7-strings were at their highest point, it was still almost entirely made up of cheapos. There weren't many high-end production models. THe only ones I can think of other than the usual Ibanez suspects, was the Brian Moore 7-string, but even that was a korean... just expensive. Everything else were just customs or limited runs for special dealers. Yamaha did make those 7-string (AES-RS7) for Ryan Shuck of Orgy models that I thought were really cool, despite looking odd. That's all I can think of.
> 
> Unfortunately there's almost nothing in the $1000-1500 range. Everythings either cheap, or $1800+. Look at the Shadows Fall model Washburn makes. I'm sure its awesome, but who's going to want to spend $2500 on that? Not many, I'm sure that model will be discontinued in no time.



you're probably right ... would be nice for a $1000 ish RGA7 thoguh


----------



## Vince (May 19, 2006)

If you like archtops so much, get an S7. There's a few of us on the board (Shannon, Shawn, myself, etc.) that have them, and we all love those guitars. My S7 is my main axe


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> of course the RGA is a prestige, sorry if that was how i came across.
> 
> 
> <rum influenced tangent>
> ...



I love rum influenced tangents. 

It's tough to say, the impact that modern metal bands will have on the course of the evolution of current design lines. It's a question of perspective, unfortunately, and sadly we're not in a position to speak objectively. From the heart and soul of the metal world, we do have bands like Unearth that are using seven strings to play brutal, technically complex music. Meshuggah's still playing 8's, Nevermore's rising in popularity as well, and the seven string metal scene isn't doing that bad. 

At the same time, it's very easy for us standing here to forget this, but this is the generation of American Idol and America's Next Rockstar or whatever that show with INXS was. Metal's doing pretty well in the metal community, but outside that The Artic Monkeys, Fallout Boy, and Kelly Clarkson are what's selling. We're an underground - a vibrant, exciting undeground, true, but underground nonetheless. 

So, what does that mean for us? Really, if we want to see more seven string guitars, we have to convince Ibanez that targeting the metal community is still a viable business strategy, and that one good way to do that is to release some new, exciting seven string guitars. And the best way to do that, IMO, isn't to petition them but rather to get out there, get a band together, and put your money where your mouth is, so to speak. If they keep seeing bands playing sevens, then they'll build more sevens. 

The fact Schecter's taking a market lead is admittedly a two-edged sword, but it's one that could be turned to our advantage - I absolutely love the new Black Cherry C-7 Hellraiser. Love it. It plays great, sounds great, looks great, and can be had for about the price of a 1527. Short of a miracle, that'll be my next seven. If Ibanez notices that sales of 1527's are sliding a bit, but that Schecter's C-7 just can't sit on the shelves, eventually they'll have to stop and think, "Well, what do they have that we don't?" The answer, of course, is a mahogany body with an arched maple top, XL scale, EMG-equipped guitar with a gorgeous quilt top, at a reasonable price. The obvious way to compete would be to introduce a quilt-top RGA. The other alternative is to concede the market and continue to offer the UV and 1527 based on brand loyalty, but no longer invest in marketing and R&D, and honestly we may already be seeing that, but it's a chance we sort of have to take. 

Oh, and marketing? In my spare time, dude, I'm a political junkie. I'm perfectly aware the presentation matters far more than the content, otherwise we wouldn't see bills that represent a 20-year step back in conservation and a systematic permission slip for industrial companies to burn, rape, and pillage the environment named the "Clear Skies Act," and actually pass with a modicum of popular support. I'm not a violent guy, but if you give me a carte blance approval to gun down one guy on this planet, Karl Rove would be the one.


----------



## tehk (May 19, 2006)

:O!!!!!! That thing.. is perfect.... YOu guys going to the Namm show better cause a riot or something around that guitar!

- Beautiful finish
- EMG'S!!!!!!!!
- Neck-Thru
- Floyd
- Nice inlays

(It's features are exactly like an ESP guitar. That's what makes it beautiful!)


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2006)

tehk said:


> :O!!!!!! That thing.. is perfect.... YOu guys going to the Namm show better cause a riot or something around that guitar!
> 
> - Beautiful finish
> - EMG'S!!!!!!!!
> ...



NAMM's come and gone, bro.  And I for one am not a massive ESP fan... I'd rather have a bolt-on over a neck through any day, too.


----------



## b3n (May 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Really, if we want to see more seven string guitars, we have to convince Ibanez that targeting the metal community is still a viable business strategy,:



...or get the arctic monkeys and kelly clarkson's guitarist to play 7s  I can't decide whether that would be a good thing or not


----------



## stuz719 (May 19, 2006)

b3n said:


> ...or get the arctic monkeys and kelly clarkson's guitarist to play 7s  I can't decide whether that would be a good thing or not



I think getting the Arctic Monkeys to _play_ would be an achievement in itself


----------



## skattabrain (May 19, 2006)

well said drew


----------



## tehk (May 19, 2006)

> NAMM's come and gone, bro.



I think I jsut got pwned lol.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 27, 2006)

hmm how many people are there on here that actually would be able to go to NAMM and start a riot over this guitar--- it would be awesome

i mean- its the same guitar as an ESP M307 with actives and a quilt top. and we all know how popular those are (nowadays).

im getting an ibby 7 anyway but i hope i dont need to go J- Custom and save myself a grand or so (I would pay $1200 for a quilt top neckthrough FLOYDED EMGed MIJ ibby). without any hesitation.

[edit]
(PS. who here actually uses tone knobs)


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2006)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm how many people are there on here that actually would be able to go to NAMM and start a riot over this guitar--- it would be awesome
> 
> i mean- its the same guitar as an ESP M307 with actives and a quilt top. and we all know how popular those are (nowadays).
> 
> ...



Nice post, and only a year after that guitar was shown at NAMM 

Also there's no guitar that matches your specs currently made by Ibanez. Closest would be to get a J-Custom RG8427BX and have EMGs put in aftermarket. You're looking at ~$2000 for the guitar + shipping and import duties, then add in the EMGs and installation cost as it will need routed for them.


----------



## Carrion (Dec 28, 2006)

It's like a RG 1527 with the looks of a Schecter Hellraiser. MUST HAVE!

If this goes into production I am eliminating my plans to buy a Schecter.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 28, 2006)

Carrion said:


> It's like a RG 1527 with the looks of a Schecter Hellraiser. MUST HAVE!
> 
> If this goes into production I am eliminating my plans to buy a Schecter.



Buy the Schecter then


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 29, 2006)

Nik said:


> It's missing a tone knob.



Tone knobs are for sissys.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 29, 2006)

ihave27frets said:


> Tone knobs are for sissys.



 

And it will be a cold day in hell before we get our hands on one of these I believe.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow I missed this thread! That is a cool guitar, I guess when they showed it a year ago they didn't hear enough about it to decide on a production model? Shame, that looks freaking killer! I have to sell my modded RGA121 to help fund some other purchases but I'm looking at picking up a 7 in 2007 so maybe they'll change their mind (doubtful though, I know...)! I'll be at NAMM in January so I will take pictures if they have anything cool out!


----------



## Vermillion (Dec 29, 2006)

we need this guitar


----------



## skattabrain (Dec 29, 2006)

i'll take an RGA 7 in whatever feature set i can.

neck through, bolt on, trem, no trem, seymours, dimarzios, craptastic ibz's, black, purple, plaid ... whatever!


----------



## Project2501 (Dec 29, 2006)

It's CONFIRMED.... this thread is old and depressing!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

^


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 8, 2008)

NEED ONE...or 2 +P
OK
Well, I saw this while searching google image, and didn't notice the date when I commented-
So, sorry to everyone who saw the thread bumped..... for the 2 simpletons that left negative comments on my page go fuck yourself- get a real problem-
I don't have time for anal retentive blog snobs.
Really...get a real problem, I came home from work tonight, excited to come on and talk about guitars and all I got is a bunch of bullshit comments on my page. Now I just feel like busting someone in the fucking face instead. Thanks!


----------



## sami (Dec 8, 2008)

woah, talk about bump of the year (or two)! lol


----------



## Bleak (Dec 8, 2008)

That guitar is the tits.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's fair to say they didn't get enough interest


----------



## Elysian (Dec 8, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think it's fair to say they didn't get enough interest



or they did what they always do, ignore any interest they did have


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Dec 8, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww c'mon Ibanez! 2008 has brought us a black president AND a new Guns N Roses album so make one more impossible thing happen and commision this damn thing! RGA! RGA! RGA!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 8, 2008)

that is pretty sweet.
I'd buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is kinda off topic, but does anyone know why Ibanez has approximately two... one... NO electric guitars with ebony fretboards in production besides *I think* one sig?

On topic: I really hope to see something like that, maybe a broderick sig based off his custom shop


----------



## Harry (Dec 8, 2008)

^Ibanez does not have ebony because ebony is not rosewood
Seriously though, as much as the Chris Broderick model would be the absolute tits, I don't see it happening.
I can only hope now he's in Megadeth, it's possible one may come in the next few years, but I don't see if for Namm '09 at all.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

Dino told me that the RGA7 will be shown at NAMM next month.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> Dino told me that the RGA7 will be shown at NAMM next month.



Sweet, I'm hoping it's just like the one in the pics, cause that top in red is great


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 8, 2008)

looks great to me, i say go for it! variety is the spice of life, and just about every guitar company stands to gain by making less of more different kinds of guitars, fill and the niche markets made available by forums like this...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 8, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> if you want to see this guitar in person it will be on display at the NAMM show. ibanez wants to put it up to see if there is any interest. if the guitar gets enough attention , they may make a similar production model. i urge anyone attending the show to go to the ibanez booth, and cause a scene, demanding that they make a new model seven string!!
> thanks
> buz



looks like a agile inteceptor pro with shark fin inlays 
but yeah, its awesome


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn, that thing looks heavenly.

Why the hell is it not in production?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2008)

did ANYONE notice the date on the first post?? 

*12-16-2005, 05:04 PM *


Now. is this for this NAMM or was it back in 2005?


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 9, 2008)

I think Ibanez should definitely make a production model RGA7. Although, i strongly disagree with putting a floyd on it. What a horrible idea. A hipshot 7 or a Gibraltar Plus 7 fixed bridge would be a much, much, much, much, much, much, much, much, much, better choice.


----------



## nikt (Dec 9, 2008)

Elysian said:


> or they did what they always do, ignore any interest they did have



by always you mean what??

people wanted S7 back and they recived it
same with S with 24 frets
same with Xiphos 7
same with RG 550 reissue


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2008)

nikt said:


> by always you mean what??
> 
> people wanted S7 back and they recived it
> same with S with 24 frets
> ...



the Xphos is part of there "X Series" which I noticed only last about a year.


----------



## Hoj0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn thread necromancy got my hopes up of an ibby 7 I'd actually want to try out >.<


----------



## Senensis (Dec 9, 2008)

Rick's post saying there will be a RGA7 shown at the NAMM next month is dated from... today 

Now, i bet it's just a "showcase" RGA7 and not a preprod model. I'm still hoping it's going to be released in '09 though... prettyplease?


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2008)

Despite this thread being about 3 years old, that guitar is fucking nice!

If they make it (or something like it) I will cream a thousand times, although they will probably fuck it up and put an edge III on it or something, in which case I will bomb their factories...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping not, in fairness, I REALLY can't afford something like this-and if it has a trem I'd have to buy two...


...but it does win, and I want one


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2008)

Senensis said:


> Rick's post saying there will be a RGA7 shown at the NAMM next month is dated from... today
> 
> Now, i bet it's just a "showcase" RGA7 and not a preprod model. I'm still hoping it's going to be released in '09 though... prettyplease?



Yes, I believe it is, as you called it, a "showcase." Just to gauge interest.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 9, 2008)

I might be making it to the show this year. I will picket this guitar for hours if I go!!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 9, 2008)

nikt said:


> by always you mean what??
> 
> people wanted S7 back and they recived it
> same with S with 24 frets
> ...



yes, the S7, you got an indonesian made guitar with an alright trem and crap pickups. they axe the RG7620/7420 and RG7621/7421 for the RG1527 and the RG7321, RG7321 is junk, and RG1527 has junk pickups and a neck profile that people who loved the 7620 neck generally wouldn't like. xiphos 7 is cool, but why is it the only neck through 7 string they make is only available in an X shape? people have been screaming for RGA7's and neck through RG7's for some time, as well as guitars with decent pickup configs, and Ibanez hasn't delivered. woo, you got an RG550 rerelease, i could go buy one for 300 bucks before the rerelease came out. Ibanez is ignoring the 7 string market, and Schecter seems to be the main one taking up the slack.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 9, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I might be making it to the show this year. I will picket this guitar for hours if I go!!



Not if I have anything to say about it, I'll be there turning out the 7s with utmost vigor


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it, I'll be there turning out the 7s with utmost vigor



Haha I worded that wrong, I meant I will be holding a sign that says, "Make this guitar". My bad.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 9, 2008)

Theres something I like, and something I dont like about this guitar...

If It were 'inlayless' it would look alot better IMO.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 10, 2008)

I would absolutely purchase one of those if ibanez put it out there


----------



## nikt (Dec 10, 2008)

Elysian said:


> and Schecter seems to be the main one taking up the slack.



but they are just schecter


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> but they are just schecter



Other than a lack of anything in the high end market I don't see anything wrong with Schecter


----------



## nikt (Dec 10, 2008)

depends on what you mean by high end


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 10, 2008)

aw, screw the one who necro'ed it, i almost started shaking when I saw the thread name


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> aw, screw the one who necro'ed it, i almost started shaking when I saw the thread name



 yeah Me too. then I looked and was pissed.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Other than a lack of anything in the high end market I don't see anything wrong with Schecter
> Today 02:26 AM



I dont either. the 26.5" scale is pretty cool they could work on the necks more. but to alot of people those guitars OVER the $500 mark are High End


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I saw this while searching google image, and didn't notice the date when I commented-
So, sorry to everyone who saw the thread bumped..... for the 2 simpletons that left negative comments on my page go fuck yourself- get a real problem-
I don't have time for anal retentive blog snobs.
Really...get a real problem, I came home from work tonight, excited to come on and talk about guitars and all I got is a bunch of bullshit comments on my page. Now I just feel like busting someone in the fucking face instead. Thanks!


----------



## AgentWalrus (Dec 10, 2008)

Tomii Sonic said:


> Well, I saw this while searching google image, and didn't notice the date when I commented-
> So, sorry to everyone who saw the thread bumped..... for the 2 simpletons that left negative comments on my page go fuck yourself- get a real problem-
> I don't have time for anal retentive blog snobs.
> Really...get a real problem, I came home from work tonight, excited to come on and talk about guitars and all I got is a bunch of bullshit comments on my page. Now I just feel like busting someone in the fucking face instead. Thanks!



haha the greatest thing about this "system" in place, is that the people will never sign their name, just a random person from the board. some dude left the most rediculous out of touch with the world negative rep on my profile. i would love to know who did it

haha thanks santa claus.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 10, 2008)

Shit That is pretty

edit:

Yes Ibanez still generally lacks in giving the customer exactly what they want. But look at the new S series. That reeked of Customer Demands

-Hotter pickups
-Single coil designed to sit low to not impede playing
-24 frets
-Trem that doesn't require additionionial tools to intonate (easily)
-Nut that didn't require a retainer bar (this most could've gone without)
-Some nice tops (well atleast in short quanities at first and then the flame top out at summer namm)

Other few things in the last few years
-8 string (yeah like Ibanez would've produced that had not thier been support from fans)
-RG770dx reissue (It was specifically asked for many times when the 550 reissue came out)
-Rg550 reissue (well this was specifically targeted for those who wanted original wizard profile and return on awesome 80s colors)
-Sv Series replaced on an mij level the rather dated SA prestige.
-Single Cut shape that looked decent (ART series)
-Prestige Artist that didn't ask for insane pricetags (well it's still wee bit high but compared to that last reissue)
-Less black (the line is considerably less black than it was 2 years ago)
-Maple Fretboards on prestige available outside of japan (well it's atleast coming to the uk so likely to the US as well)

I could go on. Sure the 7 string users haven't gotten the options they had a few years ago. But compared to six strings we don't have near as large as market. The 2027 honestly didn't sell all that well. Sure it was loved by those who bought it but it was far from a big seller. Not too mention that following the 7 string craze that we had the boom in models from Ibanez the scene died out quite a bit. Plus when a new 7 does come out most of us will say "what $1499 fuck that I'll get a KXK" anyways


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

Tomii Sonic said:


> Well, I saw this while searching google image, and didn't notice the date when I commented-
> So, sorry to everyone who saw the thread bumped..... for the 2 simpletons that left negative comments on my page go fuck yourself- get a real problem-
> I don't have time for anal retentive blog snobs.
> Really...get a real problem, I came home from work tonight, excited to come on and talk about guitars and all I got is a bunch of bullshit comments on my page. Now I just feel like busting someone in the fucking face instead. Thanks!



well someone else DID say that they are showing one at NAMM this year. and said the Dino, told him that it would be there. 



And I agree really there is alot of people on herethat act like 14 year old kids for bumping a thread. INSTEAD of welcoming the new guy  new guy 



and  for the poeple the neg rep for no reasons.


----------



## MattMorose (Dec 11, 2008)

I know this thread is years old, but holy shit would I buy one of those.

Just a different color haha


----------



## the_arod (Dec 12, 2008)

I think Buzz has something like the shown one:
http://a659.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/115/l_4ed8a6d6c4276a22d0d03b6d7d446ef2.jpg


----------



## nikt (Dec 12, 2008)

it's the same guitar dude


----------



## the_arod (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought Buzz only uses the ZR trem and the one at namm more looks like an edge. So checkin' out the eyes I guess?


----------



## thedownside (Dec 12, 2008)

the_arod said:


> I thought Buzz only uses the ZR trem and the one at namm more looks like an edge. So checkin' out the eyes I guess?



have a look at whole started the thread originally


----------



## elrrek (Dec 12, 2008)

AgentWalrus said:


> haha the greatest thing about this "system" in place, is that the people will never sign their name, just a random person from the board. some dude left the most rediculous out of touch with the world negative rep on my profile. i would love to know who did it
> 
> haha thanks santa claus.



I agree 100%! There are some people here leaving ridiculous comments as "rep" and being horribly touchy abotu their favourite bands and brands.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2008)

thedownside said:


> have a look at whole started the thread originally



And when the thread was started


----------



## sepherus (Dec 12, 2008)

QUIT RESSUREECTING THIS THREAD! 

It keeps making me think its officially announced!!!!! 

We can't keep having that!
[/pissy rant]


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 12, 2008)

the_arod said:


> I think Buzz has something like the shown one:
> http://a659.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/115/l_4ed8a6d6c4276a22d0d03b6d7d446ef2.jpg


 
Well Buz did creat this thread.


----------



## the_arod (Dec 12, 2008)

now I see, some kind of epica fail then, haha



sepherus said:


> QUIT RESSUREECTING THIS THREAD!
> 
> It keeps making me think its officially announced!!!!!
> 
> ...


well, mods at some other boards I visit close threads older than 2 months or so, and can only be opened up after pm'ing them with a good reason for opening up. Works very well. If you don't use this policy, the risk of bumping old threads is always there, especially if people get their ass kicked by some frustrated members if they don't.... sometimes it's either opening up a thread that existed long ago, or bumping an old one..... anway, just my 2 cents


----------



## shredthelight91 (Jan 8, 2009)

looks like a hellraiser


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 8, 2009)

Except this thing would eat a Hellraiser for breakfast.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 8, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Except this thing would eat a Hellraiser for no reason at all, and make a brutal mess.



Fixed


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 8, 2009)

christ every time this thread gets bumped I get excited and then I click on it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> christ every time this thread gets bumped I get excited and then I click on it.



i know, me too.

still in the long run, even if they did come out with an RGA 7, there would always be something about it i wouldn't like, be it paint, a trem, it's bolt on, reverse headstock, those ridiculous active pickup routes.

in the end i will still go with Mike sherman, that man makes what you want and makes fuckin art in the process


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 8, 2009)

Gonna lock this up seeing as nothing new or relevant has come out of it. Plus it gets peoples hopes up


----------

